# Rocky Mountain Bicycles 2013



## na!To (9. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00j1VB1OGpg"]Rocky Mountain Presslaunch 2013      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ein kleiner Teaser. Mehr Infos gibt es dann am 1. Juni! Freut euch drauf, es steht einiges in den Startlöchern


----------



## Nofaith (9. Mai 2012)

Ohne die große Glaskugel rauszuholen(Pia sagt's ja schon):

Element RSL twentynine Carbon

Slayer wird wohl leicht überarbeitet, im Bereich Altitude könnte sich noch was tun. Werd's mir live im KWT bei den RM Days anschauen.

Das gute daran, die noch nicht ausgelieferten 2012er RSL, werden bald günstiger(schließlich muss man ja die Lager räumen, es ist ja schon Anfang Mai, die Saison ist rum,...) 2014 kommt dann RSL 650B und 2015 entdeckt man twentysix  

M.M. sollte sich die Bikebranche mal entschleunigen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hill-Billie (15. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2012)

Glaubt hier noch einer von euch an ein Carbon Slayer?
Ab morgen wird es ja spannent! Anfang Juni haben sie gesagt oder?


----------



## na!To (1. Juni 2012)

Eines nach dem anderen...

Element 29 RSL

*schmacht*


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Juni 2012)

Hoffe, es kommt noch ein bissl mehr...


----------



## na!To (1. Juni 2012)

ein bissel kommt noch 

Mal ein paar Fotos und Infos zum Element:

- 12mm/142 Steckachse hinten
- 15mm Vorne
- Tapered Steuerrohr
- Innenverlegte Züge, auch für Sattelstützen!
- ABC Lager
- Smoothlink
- RTC Geometrie, wie an Vertex 29 RSL
- E-Type Umwerfer
- Rahmengewicht: ca. 2100g mit Federbein!

Steuerrohr





*Die Modelle*

Element 950 RSL




Element 970 RSL




Element 990 RSL




Element 29 RSL B.C. Edition



Besonderheiten zu den anderen 3 Modellen: 120mm Federweg, Reverb Stütze


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Juni 2012)

odern Carbon Flaty  abern Slayer in Kunstoffgelumpe wär au was.


----------



## peterbe (1. Juni 2012)

Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen: das neue Element in Carbon wird meines!, vor allem die BC-Edition find ich super.


----------



## na!To (1. Juni 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen: das neue Element in Carbon wird meines!, vor allem die BC-Edition find ich super.


Es fährt sich auch super geil  Ich freu mich auch schon auf meines.

Achso, Element 29 RSL sind ab September verfügbar!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob in der Range für 2013 mal wieder ein Highlight dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2012)

hey na!To,
wann wird denn der Rest vorgestellt?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Juni 2012)

Hoffe auch noch auf mehr schönes neues^^29er sind nicht so das, wodrauf ich mich freue


----------



## na!To (3. Juni 2012)

Die Woche kommt mehr. Auch nicht- 29er Zeugs


----------



## dirtpaw (3. Juni 2012)

kannst doch nur über den Preis verkaufen, das Zeug. Und das werden sie nicht mal machen


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Hoffe auch noch auf mehr schönes neues^^29er sind nicht so das, wodrauf ich mich freue



Die letzten Jahrgänge haben mich da skeptisch gemacht. Da wird nix emotionales kommen


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juni 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahrgänge haben mich da skeptisch gemacht. Da wird nix emotionales kommen



Ich teile sowohl dein Bedauern bezüglich der letzten Jahrgänge als auch deine Bedenken hinsichtlich dem was 2013 kommt. So langsam könnten doch mal die Informationen durchsickern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich finde sowohl das Slayer SS, das aktuelle Slayer als auch das Flatline echt nice... Und wenn man das Slopestyle Slayer erwerben könnte wäre das auch ne Granate 
An den Farben und den Decaldesigns könnte was getan werden, wobei ich die auch beim 2012er Slayer 30 und 70 nett finde...

Also: bring it on und hau die Infos raus


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Juni 2012)

Ein leichtes RMX (Carbon oder so ) mit tieferem Tretlager und der Name Rocky Mountain hätte wieder eine Bedeutung!


----------



## na!To (4. Juni 2012)

...wärend ihr wartet, noch etwas mehr Element, in Form von Artikeln

http://www.bikemag.com/gear/first-impressions-2013-rocky-mountain-element-970-rsl-bc-edition/


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Juni 2012)

Naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich das aktuelle Flatline schöner als das RMX und das Slayer SS schöner als das Switch 

*duck und wegsprint:-D*


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. Juni 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> ... Und wenn man das Slopestyle Slayer erwerben könnte wäre das auch ne Granate
> 
> 
> Also: bring it on und hau die Infos raus




Ich glaub dein Wunsch wird erhört...


----------



## na!To (5. Juni 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> Ich glaub dein Wunsch wird erhört...


*pssssst* fix die Jungs doch nicht noch mehr an ... das Grenzt schon an Folter 

.... Aaaäääääääähhhhhhrrrrgggggltitude........


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juni 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> .... Aaaäääääääähhhhhhrrrrgggggltitude........


 

was ist dass wieder für eine anspielung ? auf`s altitude ?? 

so langsam ist`s wirklich Folter hier...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2012)

... um am Ende (wahrscheinlich) nur wieder maßlos enttäuscht zu sein 

Auf den kleinen neuen SS-Slayer hatte ich ja letztes Jahr schon gehofft gehabt.Seit gestern brauche ich ihn dann aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid böse *gg* Nu haut schon ein paar Bilder raus :-D


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juni 2012)

das Knie Axel?

mit nem Carbon Slayer oder einem Flatline mit lebendigerer Geo wäre ich schon zufrieden.

ach Leute....die Woche ist bald rum!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (7. Juni 2012)

Nein,nein ... Gott sei dank ist momentan wieder alles in Ordnung mit den Knien 

... hab nur zufällig gerade erst vorgestern eine neue "Basis" für das kommende Adventsbasteln bekommen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Juni 2012)

Leute Leute Leute... heut ist schon Freitag und immer noch nichts  pffff....


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juni 2012)

ich frag wiso sie nur einzelne modelle bringen und nicht wie früher alles mit einander ?? 

echt zum  heutzutage


so ein plastic Slayer wär schon was... 

ansonsten halt vllcht Yeti...


----------



## knallerkay (8. Juni 2012)

Also nen Slayer aus Plaste fänd ich nicht so interessant. Bei den Plastik dingern hät ich eh zu viel Schiss das ich die gleich kaputt mache.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Juni 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was ist dass wieder für eine anspielung ? auf`s altitude ??
> 
> so langsam ist`s wirklich Folter hier...



Ich tippe mal auf ein 650B-Alti, wenn nicht sogar Slayer


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Nein,nein ... Gott sei dank ist momentan wieder alles in Ordnung mit den Knien
> 
> ... hab nur zufällig gerade erst vorgestern eine neue "Basis" für das kommende Adventsbasteln bekommen.



Sie spielen, wir hören.

 Wie SSieht eSS denn auSS?


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf ein 650B-Alti, wenn nicht sogar Slayer



Das mit dem 650B-Altitude glaube ich auch.

Mein Wunsch wäre eine Bike wie mein Slayer SS, jedoch 2kg leichter und nicht aus Carbon mit der Lackierung meines Jubiläums-Blizzards. Mit 26 Zoll, Federwegsverstellmöglichkeiten und das zu einem fairen Kurs.


----------



## bestmove (9. Juni 2012)

Joa ... deinem Wunsch könnte ich mich anschließen. Federweg noch ein bissl aufgebohrt und dann passts.


----------



## All-Mountain (9. Juni 2012)

Wunschkonzert
Ich wünsche mir eine Art Slayer in Alu mit 180mm FW mit einer schicken Lackierung, die idealerweise als Frameset erhältlich ist. Und das Bike sollte man einigermaßen robust unter 14 Kilo aufbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2012)

ach wenn wir schon beim wünschen 



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir eine Art Slayer in Alu mit 180mm FW mit einer schicken Lackierung, die idealerweise als Frameset erhältlich ist. Und das Bike sollte man einigermaßen robust unter 14 Kilo aufbauen können.



genau, aber für mich, bitte einmal in Carbon ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Juni 2012)

180er Freeride bike, das ordentlich was aushält, kann von mir aus auch gerne mehr als 14 kg wiegen ;-) Halt was, mit dem man es richtig krachen lassen kann und das ordentlich verspielt ist...
und ein schickes, kleines Slopestylebike


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sie spielen, wir hören.
> 
> Wie SSieht eSS denn auSS?



Na eben SSo ... hast du doch schon längst an anderer Stelle gesehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2012)

Was zum Geier ist 650B?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2012)

Ne gaaaaanz wichtige,weitere Laufradgröße   ... twenty-nein ist doch schon wieder überholt


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Juni 2012)

war wohl nix mit dieser Woche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2012)

Asoo ja 27,5 nä?
Wobei ich das im Altitude vielleicht ganz interessant finden würde! Im Slayer schon nicht mehr.
Von 29er halte ich überhaupt nichts im MTB. Außer vielleicht im Vertex ja.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Juni 2012)

Das mit letzter Woche war mal ne gute Verarsche :-D Schaut so aus, als wenn es 2013 wohl nur noch 29er geben würde, haha


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Juni 2012)

26er wird in den nächsten Jahren sicher zurück gehen...


----------



## gobo (16. Juni 2012)

nun ja ich denke mal was scott mit dem gambler gemacht hat könnte man bei rocky doch auch mit dem rmx veranstalten?!schönes rmx carbon oder so mit einer etwas anderen geo.
ich weiß garnicht warum alle soo scharf auf die 29" sind,die dinger sind zu viel zu träge und aussehen tuen sie wie ein bigfoot!!
ich glaube ehrlich gesagt auch nicht daran das 2013 was rauskommen wird was einen umhaut,gerade im gravity bereich.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Juni 2012)

Naja, wenn Rocky das mit dem RMX machen würde bzw. gemacht hätte, was Scott mit dem Gambler gemacht hat, dann hätten sie das Flatline RMX nennen müssen... Das neue Gambler hat mit dem alten wenig zu tun...
abgesehen davon finde ich, dass das Flatline immer noch eine schönere RMX Nachfolge ist als das neue Gambler im Vergleich zum alten...

Bei 29ern stimme ich dir vollkommen zu...
Wie gesagt: geil wäre das Slopestyle Slayer und ein 180er Freeride Bike...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Juni 2012)

ich finde, die sollten das so machen wie norco - dieselbe plattform auf verschiedene einsatzbereiche spzialisiert. also aus dem slayer ein fr- und ein dh bike machen. das aktuelle flatline gefällt mir nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habe in Willingen kurz mit Bikeaction gesprochen. Der nächste Pressetermin ist im August. Dann wird alles preisgegeben. Laut deren Aussage wird können wir uns noch auf sehr viel Interessantes freuen. Keine Details.

Achtung!!!!Eigene Meinung!!
Ich bin das Flatline mal wieder probe gefahren. Mann ist das Ding träge und langweilig. Hat irgendwie nicht so richtig Bock gebracht. Schade eigentlich.
Da sollten sie unbedingt für 2013 was ändern.


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2012)

ich frag mich was der für ein Bike in den Händen hält...


----------



## ma.schino (13. Juli 2012)

Slayer SS 2013


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2012)

Mit 3 Kettenblättern und 160er Fox? Ne glaube ich nicht. Ein normales Slayer.
Na ist ja auch bald August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2012)

ich denke beim 3. von rechts sehen wir einen Prototypen.

http://gp1.pinkbike.org/p5pb8385614/p5pb8385614.jpg


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich denke beim 3. von rechts sehen wir einen Prototypen.



ob es wirklich ein Prototyp ist ?? 

wird wohl das auf dem linken bild sein... wenn ich es richtig erkenn mit innen verlegten Zügen ?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Juli 2012)

Hast recht....hm!
Langsam kribbelt es was?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (14. Juli 2012)

...in nur noch 3 Wochen und 3 Tagen wissen wir mehr... versprochen.


----------



## na!To (14. Juli 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> ...in nur noch 3 Wochen und 3 Tagen wissen wir mehr... versprochen.



Jetzt sind es nur noch 22 Tage, bis ich die Bikes auch endlich mal fahren kann. Dieses ewige ansehen von Fotos ist auf die dauer auch nicht befriedigend


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Juli 2012)

wir sehen ja noch net mal mehr Fotos... *GRML!*


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juli 2012)

SABBER! Jetzt bekommt meine Freundin Konkurrenz :-D <3


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juli 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


>



Na wenn das mal kein 650B-Slayer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (25. Juli 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Na wenn das mal kein 650B-Slayer ist



Nein ist es nicht...


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2012)

Hat ja lang genug gedauert das man endlich mal den neuen SS bringt ... geil


----------



## numinisflo (25. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick recht gut. 

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die hoffentlich bald einsetzende Bilderflut. Schließlich brauch ich doch dringend ein neues Bike....


...sagt diese Stimme in meinem Kopf...


----------



## Climax_66 (26. Juli 2012)

4. und 5. August ist Dealer Treff im Kleinwallstertal nach dem WE wirds Bilder und Infos geben.


----------



## 3-eleven (26. Juli 2012)

Hio Gemeinde,

mich hat das 970er carbon-Element total angefixed. Möchte es möglichst bald unter den Hintern bekommen. An wen muss ich mich wenden, wenn ich das erste Bike seiner Art in Deutschland besitzen möchte? 

Also gibt es da Unterschiede, welcher Händler wann beliefert wird? Und wann rechnet ihr mit dem ersten kaufbaren Exemplar in D? Steht der September, Anfang / Ende? Frage auch deshlab, weil ich Anfang Oktober bei einem Rennen starte, wo ich bereits gerne das neue Ding unterm Ars*h hätte 

Für den Marathon in St. Ingbert am 02. September wird es ja wohl nix 

LG Olli


----------



## na!To (26. Juli 2012)

2. September is schon arg knapp, einen Tag davor ist ja erst die Eurobike zu Ende.

Aber Oktober sollte klappen. Die neuen Element RSL sollen ab Mitte September in den Shops sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. Juli 2012)

Naja, das ist das Slayer von Vanderham, das er schon in Argentinien gefahren ist bei dem Rocky Mountain Trip da runter... Finde den Fox Krempel ganz schön hässlich...


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Juli 2012)

3 Kettenblätter ohne Bashguard..... das wird teuer wenns verblockt ist.

Hier noch das SS


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt... Das Bild von dem Slayer mit XTR, FOX DOOS und dem anderen Fox Krempel zeigt das Bike von Vanderham... Es würde mich sehr wundern, wenn ein 2013er Slayer exakt so rauskommen würde... und das SS ist das Slopestylebike von Gully... sicherlich kein Bike, das genauso in den Katalog kommt... bin gespannt, der 5.8 ist ja bald


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das man den "Vanham-Slayer" so,oder zumindest sehr ähnlich,bringen wird.Vom aktuellen Modell gab es bisher ja noch keine SE ... es wäre an der Zeit dafür!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juli 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das man den "Vanham-Slayer" so,oder zumindest sehr ähnlich,bringen wird.Vom aktuellen Modell gab es bisher ja noch keine SE ... es wäre an der Zeit dafür!



das aktuelle slayer ss ist anscheinend ein reines slopestyle bike, d.h. eher dirt als freeride. hat mit dem alten ss also wenig zu tun. der markt für sowas ist eher klein, würde ich mal vermuten. außerdem scheint das teil den gleichen rohrsatz wie das normale slayer zu haben, nur die geometrie und die wippe sehen anders aus. das bike ist also für mich persönlich keine sensation.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juli 2012)

Wir sprechen doch auch vom Vanderham Slayer  in #68 und nicht vom SS


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Juli 2012)

achso, mein fehler.


----------



## Climax_66 (6. August 2012)

Paar Bilder vom WE Kleinwalstertal.
*Die Bilder stellte Tobsens Bike Store[URL="http://www.tobsensworld.com/"][/Url] zur Verfügung.*


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. August 2012)

nice  endlich ein nicht hässlich blau gelbes flatline park mit scheißgabel... so wie es auf dem leicht verschwommenen bild aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2012)

Altitude Rahmenmaterial ? Carbon ??


----------



## Sw!tch (6. August 2012)

Am Weißen seh' ich Schweißnähte, das Rot"schwarze" sieht mir nach Carbon aus.


----------



## culoduro (6. August 2012)

Und am Slayer: Carbonrahmen?? Ist das Tretlager etwas tiefer gworden mit der vermutlich 170er Lyrik? Sinstige Veränderungen am Rahmen, z. B. Gewicht?
Danke!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. August 2012)

Wieso sollte man beim Slayer das Tretlager noch tiefer setzen? Nach Carbon schauts auf den Fotos nicht aus....


----------



## culoduro (6. August 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man beim Slayer das Tretlager noch tiefer setzen? Nach Carbon schauts auf den Fotos nicht aus....


 
Weils mit der 170er Gabel auf 365 ist...
Ich persönlich find 1cm tiefer besser..


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (6. August 2012)

Hier gibts noch mehr pics der neuen Bikes:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.371610846220044.81252.171243456256785&type=1&l=e9d2d77490

Das Slayer gibts weiterhin (nur) in Alu.


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

Noch mehr Fotos ausm Kleinwalsertal hier:

RMB 2013 KWT

... hier stand nichts ...


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Altitude gibt es sowohl in Carbon, als auch in zwei varianten in Alu. Bei allen Versionen kommt das neue "Ride-9" System zum einsatz, welches es erlaubt die Dämpferposition sowohl auf Fahrergewicht, als auch auf Einsatzzweck anzupassen.
> 
> Das Rahmengewicht beim Altitude liegt bei ~2350g inkl. Federbein in Größe M. Ach, und es hat 650b Laufräder
> 
> Das Teil fährt sich Superb! Die Tage gibt es nen kleinen Fahrbericht.


 

 

Carbon passt perfekt für ein 2013 projekt...
wie sieht es mit dem Federweg aus ? allenfalls Geometrie daten schon vorhanden ?? 


einzig diese 650b radgrösse 
zum glück lässt sichs bei jenem ja auch mit 26" fahren...


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

Zwischen Element RSL und Altitude gibt es übrigens noch das *Instinct* als neues Bike als 29er mit 130mm und ebenfalls Ride-9 System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Glaube mir, du willst das Teil mit 650b fahren.
> 
> Altitude hat, vorne wie hinten, 150mm Federweg.


 
650b, glaub ich nicht   ich bin da sehr altmodisch... 
was mach denn mit einem fast neuen 26" LRS 
und die 150mm Fw passen ja gut zur neu zugelegten Mz 44er  ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2012)

ist das alles?
29er Carbon Element und 650B Alti??????
Weswegen den die ganze Aufregung?
Ich dachte es gibt sehr viel neues und interessantes?

Das neue Altitude sieht sehr schön aus. Ein bischen wie ein Nicolai.

Nicht das die auch alle schief und krum sind


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2012)

Geht mir genauso. Ich dachte, da kommt wirklich was neues.

Das rot-schwarze Altitude gefällt mir relativ gut muss ich sagen. Mal sehen wie sich das live gestaltet. 

Irgendwie haut mich das jetzt alles nicht vom Hocker. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

- 3x Alti Carbon MSL
- 2x Alti Alu
- 2x Instinct Alu
- 1x Slayer SS
- 2x Vertex Alu

ist jetzt nicht unbedingt wenig...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2012)

- 1x Alti Carbon MSL
- 1x Alti Alu
- 1x Instinct Alu
- 1x Slayer SS
- 1x Vertex Alu

die Rahmen sind doch alles die gleichen.
Keine Geometrieänderungen beim Flatline?

Hm......naja


----------



## 3-eleven (6. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Glaube mir, du willst das Teil mit 650b fahren.
> 
> Altitude hat, vorne wie hinten, 150mm Federweg.
> 
> Zwischen Element RSL und Altitude gibt es übrigens noch das *Instinct* als neues Bike als 29er mit 130mm und ebenfalls Ride-9 System.


 
Ich finde das ist verdammt viel Neues, verdammt viel Spannendes. Welche Marke hat bisher für 2013 mehr angekündigt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. August 2012)

2012 ist noch lang...da werden sicher noch ein paar Hersteller was neues präsentieren.

wer zum Geier braucht ein Instinct? 1cm mehr als ein Element!

Eigentlich ist es doch nur das Altitude was wirklich neu ist! Naja und das kleine SS.


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2012)

Bilder vom Instinct ? hab ich noch nirgends gesehen...

wieso nennen sie das Altitude weiterhin Altitude ? hat ja nichts mehr mit dem alten zu tun !! 
-650b LRS
-150mm FW
-komplett andere anlenkung 

ich seh darin eher ein longtravel Element...


----------



## Sw!tch (6. August 2012)

Gibt's etwa kein 26" Alti?


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

Der Alu Vertex Rahmen wurde ebenfalls neu aufgelegt, und hat jetzt, z.B. die gleiche Geo wie das Carbon Vertex.

Das Instinct gab es live noch nicht zusehen. Werde aber morgen mal die beiden Seiten ausm Katalog in den Scanner packen. 
Das Instinct hat vorne 130mm (10 bis 30mm mehr als Element), und 130mm hinten (35mm mehr als Element). Das Bike quasie der Nachfolger im Geiste des bisherigen 29er Altitude.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. August 2012)

Naja, Rocky hat ja auch das Slayer immer weiterhin Slayer genannt ;-) Ich finde das neue Alti eigentlich hübsch, würde das Teil mal gerne fahren! Für die schnelle Feierabendrunde, die zu 70% nun mal über Forstautobahnen und zu 30% über Trails geht ist es bestimmt super!


----------



## peterbe (7. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Nein, kein 26er Alti mehr.
> 
> Element, Instinct und Alti haben unterschiedliche Geometrien. Instinct und Alti haben dann noch das Ride-9 System.
> Der Alu Vertex Rahmen wurde ebenfalls neu aufgelegt, und hat jetzt, z.B. die gleiche Geo wie das Carbon Vertex.
> ...



Auf deine Scans des Instinkt-Katalogs warte ich mal: ist es denn 29?


----------



## Athabaske (7. August 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Naja, Rocky hat ja auch das Slayer immer weiterhin Slayer genannt ;-) Ich finde das neue Alti eigentlich hübsch, würde das Teil mal gerne fahren! Für die schnelle Feierabendrunde, die zu 70% nun mal über Forstautobahnen und zu 30% über Trails geht ist es bestimmt super!


....hmmm, dafür wäre es wohl eher ziemlich unterfordert?


----------



## bestmove (7. August 2012)

Alles ganz nett aber vom Hocker hauen tut mich nix. So werden meine aktuellen Rockys  eine weitere Saison im Einsatz bleiben ... schont den Geldbeutel


----------



## All-Mountain (7. August 2012)

Wenn ich nicht schon ein Alti hätte würde mir das Neue schon gefallen. 
Aber dafür jetzt mein erst 2 Jahre altes Bike entsorgen? Nee...


----------



## Der Toni (7. August 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Alles ganz nett aber vom Hocker hauen tut mich nix. So werden meine aktuellen Rockys  eine weitere Saison im Einsatz bleiben ... schont den Geldbeutel




... und evtl. mal fremd gehen. Auf´s 2013er Transition Carbon Covert bin ich gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2012)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Naja, Rocky hat ja auch das Slayer immer weiterhin Slayer genannt ;-) Ich finde das neue Alti eigentlich hübsch, würde das Teil mal gerne fahren! Für die schnelle Feierabendrunde, die zu 70% nun mal über Forstautobahnen und zu 30% über Trails geht ist es bestimmt super!



Dafür ist eher das Element oder das Vertex gedacht.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. August 2012)

Naja, kommt doch ganz auf die Trails an... Ich kenne hier genug Trails mit ca. 5km Länge, die man definitv nicht gescheit mit nem Element oder nem Vertex fahren kann, die das Slayer aber komplett weg bügelt, wo der Einsteig von mir zuhause aus 5km weit weg und nur über Waldautobahnen zu erreichen ist und wo der Endpunkt ebenfalls wieder so 5-10km weit entfernt liegt....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2012)

ok wenn man es so sieht ja


----------



## gobo (7. August 2012)

und schon sind alle meine hoffnungen dahin für 2013 wieder ein rocky zu fahren


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2012)

naja, das Slayer bleibt, so wie es aussieht, wie es ist! Der Rahmen ist der absolute Knüller! Da kann man alles mit anstellen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. August 2012)

Stimmt! Bin immer wieder erstaunt, was das Bike so kann  Und wenn jetzt anstelle der Fox Float ne Lyrik verbaut ist (waren doch Rock Shox Gabeln bei dem Slayer 30/50 auf den Fotos, oder?), dann dürfte das auch gut abgehen!


----------



## na!To (7. August 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Auf deine Scans des Instinkt-Katalogs warte ich mal: ist es denn 29?



Bitte sehr, zweimal Instinct:








Klicken zum vergrößern.

Und Slayer SS:


----------



## peterbe (8. August 2012)

Danke NaTo!


----------



## Sw!tch (8. August 2012)

Slayer SS sowieso die Tatsache, dass die komplette All-Mountain Reihe so fein aufgegliedert wurde, finde ich klasse. Nur die Radgrößen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (8. August 2012)

Hat sich was an der Geometrie vom Flatline verändert oder bleibt die gleich?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (8. August 2012)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> Hat sich was an der Geometrie vom Flatline verändert oder bleibt die gleich?



Lenkwinkel statt 65° -> 64°, Tretlager 13mm tiefer


----------



## blaubaer (8. August 2012)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> . Nur die Radgrößen


 
bist nicht der einzige  


wer macht noch mit ??



bei den 650b kann man immerhin noch mit den 26" LRS fahren


----------



## Livanh (8. August 2012)

Wie siehts die Geo vom neuen Alti aus?


----------



## Soulbrother (8. August 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ...bei den 650b kann man immerhin noch mit den 26" LRS fahren



 ... und alles wird gut!


----------



## blaubaer (9. August 2012)

wieso eigentlich 650b verbaut werden ist mir ein rätsel ? 
das bike dadurch nur schwerer...  

etwas anderes, sucht mal neue Reifen in der grösse 650b !! 
-Online Shops
-Localshops

ich bei mir, würde noch nicht fündig !?
da wird wieder etwas auf den markt gebracht von dem es nur sehr wenig ersatzteile gibt  
-von schwalbe,  (sorry, schwalbe fahrer bin Maxxis anhänger ) gibt es 1nen Reifen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2012)

Reine Geldmacherei - sonst nix!


----------



## mosquito68 (9. August 2012)

Zumindest zieht RMB das Thema Laufradgrößen konsequent durch. Je verspielter die Anforderungen je kleiner die Laufräder und je größer der Federweg. Und schlussendlich werden wir als Kunden bestimmen, was sich durchsetzt. 29er scheinen ja auch Käufer zu finden...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. August 2012)

für 2013 wird es neue Reifen in der passenden Größe 650b geben, genauso wie passende Parts.


----------



## blaubaer (10. August 2012)

fragt sich nur ab wann und wo die erhältlich sein werden  

ist ja das selbe mit Steuersätze für Tapered Gabeln, die gibt es inzwischen auch schon eine Zeit lang, aber da sucht man sich die finger wund, bis man etwas haltbares und lieferbares gefunden hat.


----------



## zet1 (22. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> - 3x Alti Carbon MSL
> - 2x Alti Alu
> - 2x Instinct Alu
> - 1x Slayer SS
> ...



inwiefern unterscheidet sich das Alti dann nun vom Element? Selber Hauptrahmen und nur andere Linkages und Lenkwinkel zb?

Ob das Element Linkage auch bei 150mm ein Schluckspecht wird ohne leicht degressiv zu werden im mittleren bereich, dass hätt ich nun gerne getestet... was meinst du dazu? Das Alti würd mich nämlch interessieren persönlich!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. August 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> fragt sich nur ab wann und wo die erhältlich sein werden



sicherlich 1-3 Monate nach der Eurobike, wenn nicht sogar schon kurz danach. Wird schon


----------



## Livanh (24. August 2012)

Oi, die Geo sieht ja absolut perfekt aus. Eigentlich alles daran.


----------



## desktop (26. August 2012)

Hat schon jemand ne Info was das MSL 750 kosten soll?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (27. August 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne Info was das MSL 750 kosten soll?




Altitude? 4499.- 


----------



## Baron_Leguan (27. August 2012)

ui, und das Altitude 750? Hoffe doch das ich mir das leisten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (27. August 2012)

Dann bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass ich entweder nen Top Preis bei nem HÃ¤ndler kriege oder mich doch beim Scott Genius oder Cube Stereo umschauen muss.

4.500â¬ ist mir definitiv zu viel.


----------



## bestmove (27. August 2012)

Dann lieber ein Jahr warten und für unter 3 Mille zuschlagen


----------



## zet1 (27. August 2012)

eh klar.. und das schönste in schwaz blau is das Alumodell und das billigste


----------



## urli (27. August 2012)

Hat jemand die Preise fÃ¼r die Rahmensets der Vertex Modelle 2013 und ob der neue ALU-Rahmen auch als Rahmenset angeboten wird. Falls wer einen Katalog besitzt wÃ¼rde ich mich Ã¼ber die Ausstattungslisten sehe freuen. Danke.

Was ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe:
Vertex 950 (Alu) â¬1999,-
Vertex 950 RSL â¬2999,- Carbon nehme ich an)
Vertex 970 RSL â¬3799,-
Vertex 990 RSL â¬4999,-
Vertex 999 RSL â¬7499,-
Rahmenset 999 â¬2.199,-

Alurahmen ca. 1.700g aber nicht als Rahmenset erhÃ¤ltlich.


----------



## bestmove (27. August 2012)

ein Vertex für 7500,- EUR  alter Schwede, was kann das alles?? Ein  neues Auto wäre günstiger ...


----------



## flashr (27. August 2012)

weiss jemand, wie teuer die neuen slayers so werden? In ungefähr gleich teuer wie die alten?
Grüsse und ride on
flash


----------



## na!To (27. August 2012)

Slayer 30  â¬2999,-
Slayer 50  â¬3799,-
Slayer 70  â¬4999,-

Altitude 730  â¬ 2899,-
Altitude 750  â¬ 3299,-
Altitude 750  â¬ 4499,- MSL  
Altitude 770  â¬ 5299,- MSL  
Altitude 790  â¬ 7599,- MSL  

Instinct 950  â¬ 3299,-
Instinct 970  â¬ 4599,-

Element 930  â¬ 2599,-
Element 950  â¬ 2999,-
Element 950  â¬ 3999,- RSL
Element 970  â¬ 4999,- RSL B.C.
Element 970  â¬ 4999,- RSL
Element 999  â¬ 7999,- RSL


----------



## zet1 (28. August 2012)

aha, also doch alles teurer geworden, recht eklatant sogar... die Ausstattung aber nicht wirklich merklich, d.h. hier zahlt man nun wieder die Entwicklung mit. Ist aber immer noch im rahmen mit den anderen makren, also gerechtfertigt.

RM wird wieder elitärer, das ist auch gut so 

und toll, dass mein favorit optisch das billigste Alti ist


----------



## 3-eleven (28. August 2012)

Ich hätte das Element 970 B.C. teurer als das "normale" 970er erwartet. So ist das B.C. natürlich eine interessante Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashr (28. August 2012)

danke!  und wird das slayer immernoch 160 mm federweg haben, oder wird das wegen dem neuen alti auf 170 mm aufgebohrt?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. August 2012)

1. hats 165mm... 2. wen wundert es denn, das die preise angezogen haben? finanzkrise und scheiß eurokurs usw ;-)


----------



## zet1 (29. August 2012)

naja, 2390 auf 2990 kann man mit Ausrede Finanzkrise nicht argumentieren beim Slayer 30... muss schon and en parts selber liegen die etwas "teurer" sind evtl...

Slayer bringt nur was wenn auf 180mm ... aber die 165m waren eh perfekt genug


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. August 2012)

Ãhm... das Slayer 30 hat in Deutschland zumindest nie 2390â¬ gekostet, sondern 2699â¬.... und dazu gekommen ist u.a. noch die KettenfÃ¼hrung...
Beim Slayer 50 macht allein die Gabel mit verstellbarer Druckstufe schon einen guten Unterschied zu der mistigen Fox Float R vom 2011/2012er... und gegen sowas wie den Race Face Atlas Lenker hÃ¤tte ich bei meinem 2011er Slayer 50 auch nichts gehabt...


----------



## na!To (29. August 2012)

Race Face Fotos von heute, Eurobike:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52241

...diese grüne Turbine Kurbel hat macht mich echt an 

Rocky Mountain von heute, Eurobike:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52242


----------



## House-Style (30. August 2012)

Hat eventuell jemand Bilder vom neuen Slayer 70 gemacht? Ich bin zwar am Samstag auch an der Eurobike, kann es aber kaum erwarten, das Bike ein wenig detailierter zu sehen, da es zu 99,9% mein nächstes wird.

Vielen Dank
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. August 2012)

bei www.bikeaction.de kannst du es dir genau und im zoom anschauen!


----------



## House-Style (30. August 2012)

Danke, sehr interessante Website.


----------



## blaubaer (30. August 2012)

die 2013 Slayer generation mit RockShox kommt so billig rüber !! bin ich der einzige mit dieser meinung ??


Gibt es eigentlich auch einzelne Rahmen, so wie Früher ?? Slayer, Altitude ???


----------



## ma.schino (30. August 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die 2013 Slayer generation mit RockShox kommt so billig rüber !! bin ich der einzige mit dieser meinung ??



Ich hoffe Du bist der Einzige 

Finde das überhaupt nicht billig. 
Dass mal rock shox verbaut wird und nicht die überwerteten und underperformenden fox teile sehe ich als Fortschritt!


----------



## Dreamworks (30. August 2012)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du bist der Einzige
> 
> Finde das überhaupt nicht billig.
> Dass mal rock shox verbaut wird und nicht die überwerteten und underperformenden fox teile sehe ich als Fortschritt!


----------



## All-Mountain (30. August 2012)

Rahmenpreise kann ich auf der Bike-Action-Seite keine finden.
Was kostet denn das Altitude 790 MSL-Frameset?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. August 2012)

Finde auch nicht, dass die billig rüberkommen... Vor allem find ich es gut, wenn jemand mit einem beschränkten Budget beim Slayer 30 einfach eine RC Druchstufe für die Domain kaufen kann für irgendwas um die 70- 80 Euro und nicht wie bei FOX knapp um die 400 für nen Kartuschenupdate zahlen kann...


----------



## blaubaer (30. August 2012)

ich find es ja eher optisch, denn die 2013 RockShox mit diesem matten Look kommt so in einem Platicstyle daher !?

zudem hab ich dieses Jahr wieder genug negative Rockshox erfahrungen gesammelt, was wieder für ein Jahrzehnt reicht...


achja Maxxis sei Dank, find ich 650b am Altitude doch langsam nicht mehr so schlecht


----------



## ma.schino (31. August 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich find es ja eher optisch, denn die 2013 RockShox mit diesem matten Look kommt so in einem Platicstyle daher !?
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Das ist halt wie jedes Jahr das Gleiche:
Was neues kommt rein (matter Lack, 650b, "bauchiges" Unterrohr, steiler Sitzwinkel etc etc etc) und erstmal finden alle was zu meckern.

Nach einer Weile dann => siehe unterer Absatz oben


----------



## zet1 (31. August 2012)

Rock Shox sind halt bald mal zu serviecen, sofern sie bis dorthin überhaupt funktionieren, oder Öl in der Gabel ist, oder alles richtig verbaut wurde 

Fox konnte man immerhin teuer verkaufen und sich eine Mz reingeben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2012)

Die 2013er Produkte sind bei Bikeaction online!
Also das Slayer 30 hat die geilste Lackierung! Die hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2012)

finde das 70er sehr hübsch  wirklich schönes blau!


----------



## mat2u (3. September 2012)

Das neue Alti 730 ist auch mein Favorit, das muss ich haben 
Was aber die Finanzkriese mit den gestiegenen Preisen bei Rocky zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft, würde man sie für sinkende Preise hernehmen, so würde das ja zur Not noch passen...


----------



## knallerkay (4. September 2012)

Naja... Sie verkaufen weniger Räder. Also muss man um am Ende den gleichen Gewinn zu haben mehr Geld verlangen.

Da kommt die Finanzkriese noch zu unseren Gunsten. Da die Herstellung ja günstiger ist... Stell dir vor was passiert wenn die Herstllung gleich teuer bleibt...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. September 2012)

Naja, guck dir mal den Euro/ Dollarkurs an und du weißt wieso in Europa die Preise steigen... 4.7.2011: 1 Us Dollar= 0,67 Euro, 03.08.2012: 1 Us Dollar= 0,80 Euro...


----------



## eleflo (4. September 2012)

modellanzahl hat sich gegenüber 2012 fast verdoppelt oder??

mir fehlt vom element (120mm) über instinct zum alti eine klarere abgrenzung des einsatzbereichs... und dann noch 26, 27,5 und 29 zoll.

was also machen, wenn man marathons, transalp und touren sowie mal einen flowtrail mit EINEM radel abdecken will??


----------



## bk2l3f (4. September 2012)

> was also machen, wenn man marathons, transalp und touren sowie mal einen flowtrail mit EINEM radel abdecken will??



sollte auch wie bisher mit dem Altitude gehen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. September 2012)

Einfach mal in den aktuellen Rocky Mountain Katalog gucken und dort sich das ganze durchlesen ;-) Dann anschließend zum Händler des Vertrauens gehen und ein wenig Räder testfahren... Ist doch gut, das ein wenig Auswahl da ist...


----------



## eleflo (5. September 2012)

Hallöle,

habe auf bikeaction Homepage das RMB Element 50 MSL der Jahrgänge 2012 und 2013 verglichen.

Das 2012er Modell hat einen Carbon Hinterbau und das 2013er Modell einen aus Alu, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. September 2012)

eleflo schrieb:


> was also machen, wenn man marathons, transalp und touren sowie mal einen flowtrail mit EINEM radel abdecken will??



einfach für jeden Einsatzzweck eins kaufen


----------



## All-Mountain (6. September 2012)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> einfach für jeden Einsatzzweck eins kaufen


 Genau!!
Bei mir kommt wohl dieses Jahr zum Vertex, Element und Alti noch ein Slayer dazu


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (7. September 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Genau!!
> Bei mir kommt wohl dieses Jahr zum Vertex, Element und Alti noch ein Slayer dazu


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


>


Ja, da müssen wir wohl nächste Woche mal konkreter drüber reden


----------



## flashr (25. September 2012)

Hat wer eine Ahnung, wie es mit dem Gewicht der neuen slayers aussehen wird? So um die 14 kilo?
Ride on und danke für Antwort
Flashr


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (26. September 2012)

flashr schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Ahnung, wie es mit dem Gewicht der neuen slayers aussehen wird? So um die 14 kilo?
> Ride on und danke für Antwort
> Flashr



Das Slayer 50 wiegt in M/18" ziehmlich genau 14.5 kg (ohne Pedale, selbstgewogen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashr (26. September 2012)

Ok, danke  das wird dann bei mir noch abspecken müssen


----------



## ufp (5. April 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Naja, guck dir mal den Euro/ Dollarkurs an und du weiÃt wieso in Europa die Preise steigen... 4.7.2011: 1 Us Dollar= 0,67 Euro, 03.08.2012: 1 Us Dollar= 0,80 Euro...



Da ich mich fÃ¼r ein Slayer 50 bzw. Trek Slash 7 interessiere, hab ich natÃ¼rlich etwas nachgeforscht und verglichen.

WÃ¤hrend das Trek Slash 7 2012er Modell 3499â¬ kostete, ist das 2013er  Modell sogar gÃ¼nstiger geworden 3299â¬  (wenn ich mich nicht geirrt habe, dann ist die Ausstattung sogar gleich geblieben; angeblich haben sie aber ein wenig an der Geometrie geÃ¤ndert).

Beim Slayer 50 ist es genau umgekehrt,  2012: 3399â¬, 2013: 3799â¬ dafÃ¼r aber mit einer RS Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze.

Bei 3299 gegen 3799 bleiben 500 fÃ¼r eine versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze (meiner Wahl) und der Name Trek gegen Rocky Mountain.

Da die restliche Ausstattung (RM Plus: mehr Federweg vorne und hinten, etwas hÃ¶herwertigere Komponenten, ev. hÃ¶herwertigere LaufrÃ¤der?; anderes Federbein, RM RS statt Trek Fox) und Geometrie annÃ¤hernd gleich ist, bleibt mir die Qual der Wahl bzw. ob es das oder den Kultaufschlag wert ist  ?

Hm, gibts sonst noch Pro und Contra, oder hab ich etwas Ã¼bersehen?
thx ufp


----------



## eleflo (5. April 2013)

in diesem RM-Forum ist wohl das Entscheidende, dass auf dem einen bike

ROCKY MOUNTAIN draufsteht


----------



## bestmove (5. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist das Trek leichter und das Rocky stabiler?!


----------



## Dreamworks (5. April 2013)

Ich hatte Trek Bikes und beide hatten nach recht kurzer Zeit Probleme. Einmal wärs der Lack der sich regelrecht auflöste und einmal ein Rahmenbruch.  Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen das dies auch bei RM passieren kann? Ja kann es und ist es zumindest teilweise auch.

Mein Element hatte ein Rahmenproblem (knacken) und hier kommt nun der Unterschied. Bei RM hatte ich innerhalb von ner Std. Vom Händler einen neuen Rahmen und seit dem ist alles bestens.

Bei Trek wollte man trotz Garantie nichts, absolut nichts vom Problemen wissen. Auf den Lack ging man gar nicht ein und beim Rahmenbruch bekam ich mein Geld erst nach rechtlichen Schritten wieder. 

Mir kommt Trek nicht mehr ins Haus! Aber man muss sagen, man kann eigentlich mit allem mal Pech haben. Hier wärs halt gleich zweimal! 

Das Slayer ist eh schöner


----------

